# Pregnyl - trigger shot



## Cici_K (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi

Yesterday I tested on 2 HPT and it  . I am over the moon but before I get too excited, I am wondering could it be the trigger shot.

Yesterday I was 16 days post trigger shot and 14 days post EC. I injected 3 seperate vials of pregnyl.
A few days ago my bloating dissapered and so did my (.Y.) I have no symptoms besides sore nipples and some cramping.

Do you think it could be the trigger shot?

I have my blood test on Monday. 

Thanks
Cici


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Congrats on your BFP it won't be the trigger 

Maz x


----------



## Cici_K (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks Maz for the reply. You were right, my beta came back at 137. I am officially Pregnant. Thanks for all your support.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Woo hoo  Congratulations on your pregnancy; here's to a healthy and happy 8 months    

Maz x


----------

